# This is stressing me out SO bad!



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd say a trip to your vet is in order. Mine were doing the coughing/gagging/foaming drooling stuff. The only difference was that it was not related to exercise. Turns out, my new boy brought home something from the shelter and passed it along to my old boy. Both had to be treated. Not saying that yours has picked up something, but with it being that stressful, both to you and I'd say to your dog, if it were me, I'd feel better getting them checked them out. 

Wish you well.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He seems to be stopping and just chilling in the bathroom now wondering why the baby gate is still up (I don't want to shut the door.) I don't think it's because he's sick, it's been on and off for awhile only after hard exercise. Am I working him too hard?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thinker did this and it was heart. Maybe a good cardio workup would be a plan?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It can't hardly be bloat. Once it starts it doesn't stop. Also, he'll show definite signs of swelling within abt 12 hours.

So I wouldn't worry too much abt bloat. 

Considering it's our Vegas tho , a trip to the vet's might be in order.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

My guys do this from time to time, usually in the summer, and it's always from eating grass. The poodles will bring up grass in the bile, but Duke the greyhound will only cough and gag and bring up foamy bile. He's been doing it for 9 years. He's had his heart tested, as well as getting a senior blood panel yearly for the last 3 years. He's my gassy dog too, toots smelly enough to clear a room dozens of times a day, lol.

Hopefully it's nothing serious. Let us know how the vet appointment goes .

Just a note, I do let all the dogs have water outside now. I supervise intake, but I find they don't munch as much grass if they have the opportunity to drink, .


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Whenever I throw the ball for Vegas, I'll do it for about 20 mins or so, he gets very excited and runs _hard_. Afterwards we come in, I lift the water so he doesn't drink when he's panting, then the throwing up starts in about 20 mins.


This does not sound very nice for you or your dog . I would totally go to the vet... but I'm no expert. I was actually wanting to ask you or someone on this forum - why wouldn't you give him water when he comes in, or while he's playing fetch?

Thanks.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Could it be stress related? Maybe he wants to play longer ect. I have read that the hacking and gaging can be a reaction to stress.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

lrkellly said:


> This does not sound very nice for you or your dog . I would totally go to the vet... but I'm no expert. I was actually wanting to ask you or someone on this forum - why wouldn't you give him water when he comes in, or while he's playing fetch?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't like seeing animals prone to bloat gulping water while they're panting, potentially gorging on water + swallowing air not so good, he's not panting so hard after a few minutes and I will give him water. If it's hot out, I'll give him small amounts at a time.


Maybe grass? He doesn't eat grass, but he is SO intent on getting the ball that there's no way he's not swallowing the debris of pine needles, dirt, grass, leaves, ect that he kicks up when grabbing it. In fact, he did hack some up last night.


----------



## Jess&Tress (Jan 5, 2011)

My little Tressel does this ALL THE TIME! Not only after any activity, but sometimes he will just have days where he doesn't eat and just throw up! Or if he's too hot he will throw up then too. He doesn't cough and gag a lot, but he does throw up pretty often. And I noticed he burps a lot too. He will be two in May, and I've brought this up many times to the vet and they weren't too concerned. They said sometimes smaller dogs (Tressel is a mini) have a problem eating/drinking too fast before their bodies recognize that they can't take anything else and then they throw up. I'm starting to think he just has a very sensitive belly!

I've tried changing food. I have noticed that when he gets goats milk that helps a lot. It's supposed to be very beneficial for them, and it helps with digestion as well as many other things!  I should probably start that again...here's the link if anyones interested. Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk

I do feel bad and I'm sure it's miserable for him, I am just hoping he will grow out of it! If you're vet can give you any info, please share! Thanks and good luck to you!


----------

